
Show HN: Student Happiness Ranking for Universities - basharov
https://github.com/basharovV/UniHappyRanking
======
smt88
Very interesting idea, but not sure Twitter sentiment analysis tells us
anything. Most Twitter users don't tweet, and most college-age people are not
active Twitter users. Instagram would provide more comprehensive data.

Even then, you have to make a variety of (sometimes shaky) assumptions:

1\. The data set is a representative sample

2\. Sentiment of social media posts is a good proxy for happiness

3\. Machine analysis is sentiment is reliable (i.e. doesn't fail when it
encounters sarcasm, which is common on Twitter)

~~~
basharov
Twitter probably wasn't the best place to start, but it's my first data
science project. I need more examples of where students actively talk about
their universities, like StudentRoom forums
([https://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/](https://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/)) or
indeed Instagram.

Gonna be tweaking the approach over time, trying out other models and
frameworks.

------
mpochwat
Wondering if you RateMyProf could be a component of your happiness ranking.

ie. look at the average rate my prof rating per school. There's of course room
for bias, but schools with higher professor satisfaction may correlate with
overall student happiness.

~~~
basharov
Thanks, I'll look at this as a data source, cause bias on social is huge,
students (and people in general) tend to post on socials when they have
something to say, and more often than not it's to rant rather than praise.

------
cmukka
One way to improve this is to look at the confession pages and the meme page
data of the universities. Though getting all this data will be cumbersome.

~~~
basharov
Oh neat idea, I haven't thought about those! Should be scrape-able. Also
"Overheard at" pages

